# Carved Myself A New Chalice



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

This is a white oak natural fork. No power tools were used, just a hand saw, knife, files, and sandpaper. Worked my a$$ of to get this out of that branch, but I think it was worth it.

























It's just got the first coat of linseed oil on it now, which obviously darkened up the oak considerably.









This is going to be one sweet shooter!
















What do you think, was it worth about 6 to 8 hours of work?


----------



## Blue Danube (Sep 24, 2011)

We are not worthy, we are not worthy..... Lol

Loving it Bruddah!


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

_







Fits like a glove!







_


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

wow !!!
that is sick !!!
have you a pic of the raw fork ??
if not how thick and big was it to start ,, i have a few rather large cherry forks and im not sure where to start








any tips ??


----------



## JLM (Sep 20, 2012)

Fantastic! I too would love to see the fork you started with!


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Fantastic natural!!!!!!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

Actually, No, I'm not sure it is worth 6 or 8 hours of WORK. But, I know that you are like me, and making slingshots is what you do for fun, so spending that much time having fun, then getting something to play with in the end is a no brainer 

Having a most excellent slingshot to show for it is lagniappe!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

ABSOLUTELY!!!! Beats pitching cards for 8 hours...and more rewarding too!


----------



## harson (Oct 21, 2011)

A fine shooter indeed ,well worth the effort ,excellent as always Bill.


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Drinking from the cup of AWESOMENESS! I am very lazy. I would have spread those hours over days like butter over a biscuit.


----------



## Sofreto (May 10, 2012)

Beautiful chalice


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice chalice dayhiker! You da man! Post a before pic! Aw nevermind... I know you can never remember to do those







I'm usually knee deep in wood chips before I remember to snap a pic!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

About the before pics. Most of the time I just forget... but other times I'm so insecure about the probable outcome I just don't bother.









Thanks every body for the nice words.


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

Sweeeet!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I like it, a masterpiece. Didn't you enjoy making it?


----------



## mrpaint (May 16, 2012)

like this post if you are into quality slingshot porn


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Bob Fionda said:


> I like it, a masterpiece. Didn't you enjoy making it?


Bob, my good friend, you must understand something about me and it is this: I am one un-apologetically lazy barsteward. So I guess the answer to that is that I enjoy having made it, but as for actually making it. . . meh, mixed feelings. As I was sanding, I kept asking myself, "Am I having fun yet? Am I having fun yet?"


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Muy chulami amigo!

There are forks that seem esmero.creo ask that attention and that was the case.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Dayhiker said:


> I like it, a masterpiece. Didn't you enjoy making it?


Bob, my good friend, you must understand something about me and it is this: I am one un-apologetically lazy barsteward. So I guess the answer to that is that I enjoy having made it, but as for actually making it. . . meh, mixed feelings. As I was sanding, I kept asking myself, "Am I having fun yet? Am I having fun yet?"








[/quote]
I know whatcha mean, that sounds like the "Mantra of the Slingshotmaker"














. Jokes aside that Chalice would make happy the members of any Forum, and as Master Chepo says:" Muy chula mi amogo!"


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

The fact that so much labor was put into it really makes it a treasure. Hand made . No power tools.


----------



## radray (Apr 30, 2011)

Very nice work. The chalice is one of my favorite designs.


----------



## reecemurg (Oct 9, 2011)

what hand saw did you use ??
also how big was the raw fork ?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Woaweee! DH, that has epic sauce dripping all over. Awesome stuff


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Hi Reece,

I did mean to get back to you on this. The raw fork was a little bigger than the one pictured here:









And here are the tools used:









I left out the folding saw I used to cut it off the deadfall branch I got it from and one more ordinary carpenter's handsaw to further shorten the forks and handle.
The key roughing tool here is the huge farrier's rasp, which hogs off a lot of wood fast. It takes a little sweat, but you can sort of plane the two faces flat with it. Once it is flat, you can lay a pattern on it (if you like) and trace it on. Then comes the coping saw and knife, and finally it's between the knife and the four-in-hand rasp/file. You finish with sandpaper.

I hope this helps. It's hard work but it's satisfying.


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

yes its worth every hour of work, looks fantastic








Great design the chalice, thanks for this !


----------



## AJhunt (Jun 3, 2012)

nice shooter mate i need to get me some oak forks


----------

